# PLC Address und Protocol Address in Modbus Poll?



## senmeis (28 Mai 2010)

Servus,

in Modbus Poll stehen zwei Adressen zur Verfügung: PLC Address und Protocol Address.



> PLC Addresses command (Display menu)
> 
> Use this command to display addresses starting from 40001 if e.g. holding registers are displayed.
> Base 1 is used for the address.
> ...


Kann mir jemand den Unterschied aufklären?

MfG
Senmeis


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Mai 2010)

Vereinfacht gesagt ist da nur ein Offset dazwischen. Die Adresse wird im HMI usw. normalerweise als 40001 angegeben, im Request des Masters an den Slave wird aber die Adresse ab 0 verwendet.

http://www.simplymodbus.ca/faq.htm


----------



## senmeis (31 Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank für Deine Hilfe.

Unter diesem Link http://www.modbustools.com/quickstart.asp gibt es eine ähnliche Tabelle "Device and MODBUS address ranges". Darauf ist der Funktionscode "0" zu sehen. Gibt's den FC 0 überhaupt?

Nach der Modbus-Spezifikation ist der FC = 3 "Read Holding Registers". Warum das Attribut "Read/Write"?

Soweit ich verstehe ist dieses Offset einfach nur eine Schreibweise, hat keine physikalische Bedeutungen. Habe ich korrekt verstanden?

MfG
Senmeis


----------



## Oberchefe (1 Juni 2010)

> Gibt's den FC 0 überhaupt?



Nein



> Nach der  Modbus-Spezifikation ist der FC = 3 "Read Holding Registers". Warum das  Attribut "Read/Write"?


 Keine Ahnung wie die da drauf kommen, vielleicht bezieht sich das Read/Write bei denen auf den Adressbereich *40001*...*50000.
*Write geht natürlich nur mit FC06 auf diese Adressen.



> Habe ich korrekt verstanden?


Ja.


----------

